#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-28
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<dscassel> Morning. :)
<dscassel> (barely) :)
<johanbr_> ha ha ha... seen in a sig on dslreports.com: "If the CRTC were Environment Canada, we would probably be required to eat toxic waste for breakfast once per week. There wouldn't be a good reason for doing it; we'd just have to."
<BluesKaj> johanbr_, hehe, good one ! :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-01
<BluesKaj> hiyas
 * genii-around sips and thinks maybe the CRTC itself is toxic waste
 * genii-around sips
<kenjy> can you help me? I have a server where my nginx logs are rotated at 12 o clock each day but my crontab shows that the daily cron scripts should run at 15 0 so I don't understand why my daily scripts are executed at 12 :S
<dscassel> kenjy: I don't know enough about nginx to tell you for certain what might be happening... Maybe the application is rotating the log itself?
<kenjy> dscassel: nginx is not suppous to work like that ...
<dscassel> Like I said... :)
 * genii-around makes coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-02
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning dscassel
<capmtripps> hi all, anyone around who can give me a hand real quick?
<capmtripps> hi all, anyone around who can give me a hand real quick?
<capmtripps> i downloaded a program called trickle, but can't find how to run it
<capmtripps> any ideas?
<IdleOne> capmtripps: how did you install it?
<capmtripps> from the software install center
<IdleOne> it doesn't show up in the Applications menu?
<capmtripps> nope, unless its called something obscure that i can't see
<IdleOne> Bandwidth shaper maybe or something similar, if not just type trickle in the terminal and it should start up
<capmtripps> oh crazy
<capmtripps> it runs through the terminal
<capmtripps> :P  n00b
<IdleOne> :) you can make a launcher for it on the Desktop if you want
<IdleOne> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/use-bandwidth-shapers-wondershaper-or-trickle-to-limit-internet-connection-speed.html
<IdleOne> that should help you, scroll down a little to the Trickle section
<capmtripps> thanks
<capmtripps> i think i'm getting it
<IdleOne> welcome
<capmtripps> what does this mean in a command line? ~#
<dscassel> ~ is a shortform for your home directory.
<dscassel> # starts a comment.
<capmtripps> thx
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-03
<ule> hi everyone
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-04
<KombuchaKip> Anybody around? Can you do me a favour and just go to http://slither.thevertigo.com ? I think my tracking software isn't working. You don't have to do anything there.
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<dscassel> Morning..
<ule> GOOD night
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-05
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<ule> good afternoon guys
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-06
<ule> hello
<ule> helloooo??
<highvoltage> hey ule
<ule> highvoltage: :)
<ule> hi!!
<ule> anybody talks here..
<highvoltage> yeah they're boring
<ule> highvoltage: so.. lets talk
<ule> highvoltage: How are you? Cold?
<ule> I'm here having dinner.. pizza
<highvoltage> nah it's only 6°C tonight
<highvoltage> not cold in quebec terms
<highvoltage> and watching some star trek ds9
<[thor]> clear
<[thor]> oops
<ule> oops
<hakimsheriff> Hey people
<ule> hey
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-27
<willwh_> DarwinSurvivor: indeed - FireTray doesn't seem to work in 10.02?
<willwh_> everything else looks Windows specific?
<DarwinSurvivor> willwh_: does it not work, or just say it's not compatible?
<DarwinSurvivor> many old extensions still work in the new versions, the author just hasn't increased the "works in FOO version" value in the extension yet
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-28
<s-fox> Hello.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-03-02
<Ultimoore> Hey all
<DarwinSurvivor> hey
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu Hour in Kitchener tonight, 7:00pm EST at Misty Mountain Cafe
<genii-around> Wish I could make it :(
<BobJonkman> genii-around!  You haven't been around
<BobJonkman> I have to go to Toronto on Sunday -- care to have an impromptu Ubuntu Hour there?
<genii-around> BobJonkman: I have a huge construction project on the go in the building next door, will be busy until April or so, except for Fridays.
<genii-around> BobJonkman: Sunday is actually a really good day for that, because we have usually some people hanging out in the FreeNet office all day and tinkering
<BobJonkman> That
<BobJonkman> That sounds like it's good for you.  Work is better than no work
<genii-around> BobJonkman: Yeah but these 70-100 hour work weeks are grinding me down. Hopefully I'll have enough cash stashed after for a decent new computer though
<BobJonkman> So, will you have an hour-long break sometime on Sunday?  Maybe an Ubuntu Lunch Hour?
<genii-around> Sounds like a possible plan. Let me see who is going to be hanging around this Sunday in the office and get back to you
<BobJonkman> OK, let me know a place and a time and I'll put something in the LoCo calendar, post to the mailing list(s), and I'll show up with a small handful of 11.10 and 11.04 CDs
<BobJonkman> Got to find a place to hand those out by April
<genii-around> I've distributed most of the Oneiric CDs, I think I have some server ones and maybe 2-3 regular
<mimcpher> How does the shiny ubuntu branded CD distribution work, anyways?  mysterious people (I've never seen who) tends to drop a box of them off at the Waterloo Computer Science Club where we hand 'em out
<mimcpher> canonical used to mail them to us but that doesn't happen anymore
<genii-around> mimcpher: They will ship them now out only toLoCos
<mimcpher> Ah, I see.  We were ca.archive.ubuntu.com; they'd ship 'em to us. Now we're just a "regular" old mirror
<genii-around> mimcpher: In your case probably dscassel is slipping in and dropping them off :)
<mimcpher> genii-around: hmm, I have seen him around :P
<mimcpher> Never correllated it with CD dropoffs :P
<mimcpher> but then, I use Debian <ducks>
<genii-around> It's all good.
<BobJonkman> I think the UofW is still the Canadian mirror...
 * BobJonkman checks his software repositories
<genii-around> There was one in sherbrooke
<mimcpher> sherbrooke's one is gone
<mimcpher> (our reign as the supreme canadian free software mirror continues!)
<genii-around> Heh
<genii-around> Being in Toronto I occasionally will use yorku.ca Ubuntu repository, when the regular ones are having issues
<BobJonkman> Hmm... ca.archive.ubuntu.com resolves to a range from 91.189.92.169 to 91.189.92.184, all of which reverse-resolve to somename.canonical.com
<mimcpher> Waterloo throttled our bandwidth to 100mbit over a year ago, so ca.archive got pointed to canonical machines instead
<mimcpher> (We kept saturating the university's links...)
<mimcpher> We are ca.releases.ubuntu.com still
<BobJonkman> Hmm.  The current ca repositories are still the fastest from Waterloo.
<BobJonkman> Wonder where the canonical.com  servers are located?
<mimcpher> USA somewhere
<BobJonkman> Canonical has offices in Canada; Montreal I think..
<mimcpher> BobJonkman: we're fast if you transit to the university via ORION, the Ontario Research Innovation Optical Network.
<mimcpher> That'll be some canadian home ISPs, all universities/hospitals/gov't/stuff
<mimcpher> zaurac.canonical.com is connected via Sprint; afaik they don't have operations outside the US
<mimcpher> oh, missed a hop. They're in a european data center owned by datahop
<BobJonkman> Nope.  On a regular consumer connection here.  "Rogers Business", but I dispute the "Business" part (in services rendered, not in revenue extracted)
<mimcpher> Rogers peers with ORION, so yes it'll be fast
<BobJonkman> Well, that's good to know.  Doesn't make me like Rogers any better, tho.
<mimcpher> Bell is basically the only ISP I've tried that doesn't
<johanbr> Hmm... Videotron appears to reach the University of Waterloo through Chicago, via Sprint and Shaw
<mimcpher> Through chicago? Seems a bit roundabout.
<mimcpher> I'd expect there to be Quebec -> Toronto fibre
<johanbr>  Oh, no doubt, but I've heard Videotron is picky about their peering
<johanbr> somewhat like Bell, but maybe not quite as bad
#ubuntu-ca 2012-03-03
<BobJonkman> Fun times at Ubuntu Hour Kitchener.  I played a couple of video shorts (plugged the BigScreenTV into my Android LG2), Ryan Fox showed off some apps he coded, we talked about Regular Expressions
<davidcalle> dscassel, hi
<davidcalle> dscassel, ping
<genii-around> BobJonkman: My boss thinks it would be too distracting for the volunteers in the office to hold an Ubuntu Hour there tomorrow. But if you like we could just go have a coffee somewhere anyhow.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-25
<edve> je me demandait si une personne d'entre vous avais essayer la raspberry pi ? si vous avez eu des commentaire ou quoi que se soit ?
<Chex> MagicFab: word em' up! :)
<MagicFab> Chex, salut :)
<Chex> heh
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-26
<Tm0> Hey all. Can anyone help me connect to my college's wifi?
<johanbr> edve: j'ai essaye la RPi, c'est tres utile et sympa, mais n'oubliez pas d'acheter un boitier pour le proteger
<edve> johanbr La RPi en vaux la peine alors ? je voulais savoir si la version weezy de Debian qui est necessaire est quand même assez maléable ? Y'a t-il des changements majeure dans la distribution ? J'ai aussi entendu parler que le temps de démarrage est relativement long , Est-ce vrai ?
<johanbr> edve: j'utilise la distribution Raspbian - il est adapté pour RPi, mais tres proche d'un installation standard de Debian. Le temps de démarrage n'est pas tres long, peut-être 20 seconde (sans Xorg, avec une carte SD classe 10)
<bregma> UDS seems to be going online and more frequently: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/02/26/ubuntu-developer-summits-now-online-and-every-three-months/
<IdleOne> bregma: apparently so :/
<genii-around> bregma: They were just discussing that in #kubuntu-devel, it was some last-minute change for them
<bregma> it was a last-minute change for me
<bregma> but it's confirmed officially
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-27
<BobJonkman> That blog posts claims UDS is moving online for an "enhanced level of openness and transparency".  But is it really a cost-cutting measure?
<IdleOne> BobJonkman: who knows for sure, but it can appear that way :)
<IdleOne> BobJonkman: I suspect there will be an announcement at some point that UDS will be in person for LTS releases
<IdleOne> least this is my hope
<BobJonkman> I've never quite managed to follow UDS online.  But they're holding them in Google+ hangouts, so I'm even less inclined to participate on that platform
<BobJonkman> Although they're supposed to be in IRC too
<IdleOne> the hangouts will be "on air" which means that you will be able to watch them live via youtube
<BobJonkman> That's a little bit better
<IdleOne> problem I see is that the hangouts only support up to 10 active speakers at one time.
<IdleOne> if one leaves another can join to replace them but no more than 10
<IdleOne> This does not seem transparent to me, because the hangout "lead" can a ccept or decline who can join and speak
<IdleOne> accept*
<IdleOne> earlier today I said I would hold my thoughts until after this first mini online uds but the more I think about it the less I like the idea
<IdleOne> Then there is the whole problem with some people who could be of great help may not want to be recorded and on a video for the world to see
<IdleOne> I need to reboot
<edve> johanbr Et sa fonctionne nickel ? Je suis sur le point de m'en procurer un et je voulais me rassurer que sa en valait la peine ! Merci pour ta réponse !
<unheeding> where can i download ubuntuca
<BobJonkman> Hi unheeding: "ubuntuca" is the Canadian Local Community for the Ubuntu GNU+Linux distribution.  Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam
<BobJonkman> If you want to download an Ubuntu distro then go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<unheeding> lol i was just kidding, Bob
<BobJonkman> Rats, pwnd again.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-28
<johanbr> edve: oui, ça fonctionne tres bien. je l'utilise pour mesurer la temperature ambiente avec un étecteur
<johanbr> oops
<johanbr> edve: oui, ça fonctionne tres bien. je l'utilise pour mesurer la temperature ambiente avec un détecteur usb et un programme que j'ai concocté
<edve> Je voulais m'en servir pour avoir mon serveur Linux autrement que d'avoir une VM de fonctionnel sur mon poste qui n'est pas toujours oppérationnel. Je ne veux pas avoir une grosse machine je veux simplement avoir mon petit serveur apache avec quelques bidules comme sharing de fichiers etc, tu me le recommande pour cette utilisation ?
<jlamothe> Does anyone happen to know if there's a Java plug-in for Chromium under lubuntu?
<jlamothe> ..and if so, how to install it?
<edve> jlamothe : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1699458 INstall Ubuntu restricted extras by the software Manager
<jlamothe> Doesn't seem to be working.  I don't need to reboot afterwards, do I?
<edve> give it a try
<edve> jlamothe : in terminal;what does "java -version" gives you?
<jlamothe> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea7 2.3.7) (7u15-2.3.7-0ubuntu1~12.10)
<jlamothe> OpenJDK Client VM (build 23.7-b01, mixed mode, sharing)
<jlamothe> edve: ^^^
<BobJonkman1> Two minutes to IRC meeting!
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-01
<BobJonkman1> #startmeeting Ubuntu-ca Team Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Mar  1 00:00:41 2013 UTC.  The chair is BobJonkman1. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting Thur, 28 Feb 4:00pm PST, 7:00pm EST, 8:30pm NST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman1> Hello Everybodeee!
<BobJonkman1> Meeting's on, Roll Call! KombuchaKip zul genii-around bregma MagicFab komputes FiReSTaRT azend  sipherdee txwikinger johanbr doktah IdleOne dscassel Drossel mars  ryanakca edve jlamothe jaguar- DarwinSurvivor  cyphermox egerlach
<komputes> hi all
 * KombuchaKip waves
<BobJonkman1> #topic Introductions:
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting Thur, 28 Feb 4:00pm PST, 7:00pm EST, 8:30pm NST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman1> Let's introduce ourselves...
 * FiReSTaRT waves back and brb :)
 * BobJonkman1 is Bob Jonkman, from Elmira, Ontario, chairing the meeting in dscassel's absence
<BobJonkman1> Hi komputes KombuchaKip FiReSTaRT !
<FiReSTaRT> hi BobJonkman1
 * komputes is David Bensimon from Montreal, doing support and QA
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman1: What's on the agenda and what has the LoCo produced or is currently producing?
<BobJonkman1> KombuchaKip: Agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-02-28
 * FiReSTaRT is Ilija from E-dot, mostly a desktop user, but i do a bit of support
<BobJonkman1> It seems there was no LoCo Council meeting this month; the #ubuntu-meeting channel was quiet at the time it was supposed to take place.
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman1: There's nothing there other than to for people to say hello, which we've already done?
<BobJonkman1> There's a couple of upcoming events, so:
<BobJonkman1> #topic Events
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting Thur, 28 Feb 4:00pm PST, 7:00pm EST, 8:30pm NST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman1> #subtopic UbuntuGlobalJam
 * BobJonkman1 is getting used to meetingology, the Ubuntu Meeting Bot
<BobJonkman1> Hopefully meetingology will make doing minutes &c. easier
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman1: UDS isn't an ubuntu-ca event, and the global jam you can't do without a specific real community space?
<BobJonkman1> True about UDS, but the Ubuntu Global Jam can be done anywhere people can get together.
<BobJonkman1> Could be done in someone's living room....  Just needs a space to put your laptop, and Internet connectivity
<BobJonkman1> In Kitchener we're taking a regular Ubuntu Hour and turning it into a Global Jam event just by distributing the latest Raring Ringtail release, and installing it on a laptop or several
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman1: But people can't "get together" on freenode the way LoCo's like UVLC interprets, as in a real physical space with a real sense of community building. As for someone's living room, that's fine too, but I don't see that listed on the agenda either.
<komputes> I'm interested in attending an online global jam.
<BobJonkman1> If there's issues during the isntalls we can report it in Launchpad
<FiReSTaRT> by the time it's out of beta, those should be ironed out
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman1: I think you're missing the point. The point isn't to engage in technology, but to engage in real community, albeit brought together with technology as a focal point - but in person.
<komputes> And if anyone has bugs and they are shy to report them, feel free to come and ask me for guidance.
<KombuchaKip> Anyways, I got to get back to work. We're working on a big project right now with my home loco of UVLC.
<BobJonkman1> KombuchaKip: It seems that the people who normally organize large-scale community events are not available this time around. New volunteers to organize a physical get-together are welcome to step up
<FiReSTaRT> good luck KombuchaKip
 * KombuchaKip waves
<BobJonkman1> OK KombuchaKip, see you later!
<BobJonkman1> What KombuchaKip said about engaging community is being done in Ubuntu Hours
<BobJonkman1> Of which we can use more...
<BobJonkman1> Yes, getting together in person is desirable, but even the UDS organizers are moving that event to online
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman1: One of the things we are doing with uvlc is bring people together with tangible projects, like our Viking Lander Remastered project.
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman1: Which is part of the Avaneya project.
<BobJonkman1> Also, I'm finding that many meeting locations are closing their doors to community projects that don't generate revenue for them
<BobJonkman1> University of Toronto is making life difficult for the Toronto LUG, for example,
<komputes> KoWhy is that?
<BobJonkman1> And we haven't been able to book a community centre in Waterloo due to the expense (some $120 for three hours)
<BobJonkman1> $120 may not sound like much, but it's a significant hurdle (otherwise we'd be doing it)
<komputes> A coffeeshop would be cheaper
<BobJonkman1> In Waterloo the Kwartzlab makerspace has been very generous in providing a venue (thanx to Darcy and txwikinger)
<komputes> Maybe a company that uses/supports Ubuntu in Toronto could sponsor or host the event?
<BobJonkman1> komputes: Coffeeshops don't seem to mind an UbuntuHour every so often, but other restaurant venues don't seem to like meetings
<komputes> Central Reference  Library on Bloor and Yonge perhaps?
<BobJonkman1> After the third time our Ubuntu Hour reservation wasn't honoured at a local restaurant we went elsewhere.
<BobJonkman1> komputes: Libraries are charging for meetings too, especially if you need a screen and projector
<BobJonkman1> Anyway, due to lack of other Global Jam events in the KW area we've rebranded our Ubuntu Hour tomorrow to be part of the Global Jam event.  That and the Vancouver Global Jam event is it for Canada
<BobJonkman1> Unless someone puts something together by the weekend.
<BobJonkman1> Global Jam is a working event, so the focus really is on the technology. Yes, it's the community doing that, but Global Jam is more than just a party. It's a trial of the new release, a bug fixing session, a translation session, a documentation session.
<BobJonkman1> The other big event is UDS, the Developer Summit.  It's now going to be an online event, next week on 5 & 6 March
<BobJonkman1> There seems to be remarkably little information online about a shedule. http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/ seems to have the most info
<BobJonkman1> So far there are only three events on the UDS calendar for Tuesday morning
<BobJonkman1> Anyway, let's move on.
<BobJonkman1> #topic Canadian Team LoCo Renewal
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting Thur, 28 Feb 4:00pm PST, 7:00pm EST, 8:30pm NST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu-ca
<doktah> evening gentlemen
<BobJonkman1> Hi doktah
<BobJonkman1> It would be really good to get our LoCo status renewed in March, so that we're eligible for Ubuntu-branded disks for the release of 13.04 in April
<doktah> how does one go about doing that?
<BobJonkman1> We never did update our ReApproval Application this month: It would be really good to get our LoCo
<BobJonkman1> Oops, cut'n'paste error.  ReApproval Application page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<BobJonkman1> doktah: As far as I know, we make a request to the LoCo Council for them to discuss our ReApproval at one of their meetings.
<komputes> I won't be there to put my +1 but yeah, i did that for ubuntu-qc
<BobJonkman1> We provide evidence of our activities and dedication to Ubuntu, and provide a roadmap of what we're planning
<doktah> anywhere in Canada can be included?
<BobJonkman1> We've gathered some of that evidence in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012 but there's a lot of holes and polishing to be done
<BobJonkman1> doktah: All of Canada is included, although Quebec has their own LoCo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuebecTeam
<doktah> ahhh
<doktah> there's a volenteer run community computer service place where I live
<BobJonkman1> And Vancouver has their own LoCo as well https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Vancouver
<doktah> they do a lot for Ubuntu
<BobJonkman1> doktah: Great! that's the kind of place where we can use some of those disks
<doktah> install it on people's systems and promoting it more than their Windows licenses
<BobJonkman1> doktah: If you have a few minutes, add it to the ReApproval page
<doktah> can do
<BobJonkman1> I really want to have an online session where we finish polishing up that page, and just generally go through the pages under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam so that it looks presentable
<BobJonkman1> There's a lot that's changed since those pages were first set up, and I'd like it all to be ship-shape for the LoCo Council, the better for them to ReApprove us
<BobJonkman1> What would be a preferred date for us to work on the ReApproval page?
<BobJonkman1> The next LoCo Council meeting is on 19 March, so I'd like to have it done by then, if possible
<BobJonkman1> How does Saturday, 9 March sound?
 * BobJonkman1 will let that percolate until the end of the meeting...
<BobJonkman1> Does anyone have any other stuff?
<BobJonkman1> OK, since there seems to be nothing else, and no-one is objecting to the 9 March date, I'll set up an online event for ReApproval Page polishing.
<BobJonkman1> #action BobJonkman1 to create event for ReApproval Page polishing for Saturday, 9 March 2013
<meetingology> ACTION: BobJonkman1 to create event for ReApproval Page polishing for Saturday, 9 March 2013
<BobJonkman1> And I guess that's it!  Thanx, everybodeee!
<BobJonkman1> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting Thur, 28 Feb 4:00pm PST, 7:00pm EST, 8:30pm NST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Mar  1 00:53:18 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-03-01-00.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-03-01-00.00.html
* BobJonkman1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-03-28 — Thur, 28 Mar 4:00pm PST, 7:00pm EST, 8:30pm NST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<jlamothe> edve: In case you were wondering, I got the Java plugin working.  Turns out I had the JRE installed, but not the plugin.  I was not helped that it's called icedtea-plugin, and not java-plugin.
<johanbr> edve: la RPi fonctionne assez bien comme serveur web aussi, ou peut-être tu veux quelque chose en peu plus puissant et avec gigabit ethernet, comme ARM Kirkwood (Iomega Iconnect, Seagate Goflex, Pogoplug, ...)
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-02
<edve> jlamothe : Actually this was working correctly for me, But happy to ear that everything is working correctly.
<edve> johanbr : Je vais regarder la RPi de près sinon je sais pas si je vais surment regarder pour quelques choses d'aussi petit et économique que celle-ci!
<elacheche_anis> Hello @*
<elacheche_anis> Anybody is alive here!! :D
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-24
<BobJonkman> I'm pretty good, Azeban.  Where are you from?
<Azeban> BobJonkman, santa barbara - and you?
<Azeban> I'm English though if thats what you mean , I've had a quintessential English upbringing
<BobJonkman> Azeban: Santa Barbara must be nicer than anywhere in Canada this time of year
<BobJonkman> (speaking as someone who prefers sun to snow)
<Azeban> its great here.
<Azeban> hello
<Azeban> who is awake?
<Azeban> Hello, hello, hello
<BobJonkman> Hello, hello, hello Azeban!
<Azeban> how are you bob
<BobJonkman> I'm pretty good. Just finishing tea, then time to do the dishes.
 * BobJonkman is putting that off as long as possible
 * genii tries to stay awake long enough to finish work
<BobJonkman> zykotick9: Now look what you've done: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ca/2014-February/010284.html
<genii> My router at home caught fire and now i have to pick another one to get this week. Probably a TP-Link 1043ND
<BobJonkman> Yow!
<BobJonkman> What model was the flaming router?
<genii> DLink DIR-625
<BobJonkman> Is that one of the three-antenna jobbies?
<genii> Nah, just two but detachable. ( the DLink) ...the TP-Link has three though, yes
<genii> My housemate unplugged the DLink to reset it, but then plugged the wrong power supply plug into it.
<BobJonkman> Ah, that'll do it.
<BobJonkman> I plugged a 12V supply into a USB extender a few days ago. Worked just fine, but the heat!
<BobJonkman> I unplugged it as soon as I realized that USB isn't the RS-232 I used to know
<willwh> heh
<willwh> get something that will run dd-wrt genii :)
<willwh> <3
<willwh> (check the router database)
<willwh> also - on making things burn
<willwh> remember AGP 1 -> 2
<willwh> I fried a couple of mobos :P
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-25
<Azeban> http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201320140AB1266&search_keywords=
<Azeban> how about this?
<Azeban> California's proposed law.
<BobJonkman> I clicked your link, but no links on that page work. Looks Javascrippled to me...
<azend> BobJonkman: sure is!
<BobJonkman> Hi azend!
 * azend likes JavaScript
<BobJonkman> DId you get out to any OpenDataDay events?
 * BobJonkman doesn't like Javascript
<BobJonkman> Correction:
<azend> no :(
 * BobJonkman doesn't like other sites' Javascript
<azend> it would have been nice to but I needed the two days off
<BobJonkman> Didn't you have all of Reading Week off already?
<azend> well, one day off
<azend> sort of
<azend> monday I taught kids how to program arduino at the fhj
<BobJonkman> fhj?
<azend> the rest of the week I worked 16 hour days on a 4 day hackathon
<azend> family hack jam
<BobJonkman> Ah! Was that the one in KW?
<azend> http://guestlistapp.com/events/146631
<azend> yup
<BobJonkman> And what 4-day hackathon?
<azend> so I spent my entire week at the communitech hub
<azend> one run by a director at my school
<azend> http://www6.conestogac.on.ca/~ikolenko/4x4/index.html
<azend> BobJonkman: you look into any of those job listings I posted?
<azend> just curious
<BobJonkman> :( Not yet.
<BobJonkman> Should do, though
<azend> too busy being awesome? :D
<BobJonkman> Was that 4x4 hackathon a public  event, or only for Conestoga folks?
<azend> Conestoga only
<BobJonkman> That's probably why I didn't hear about it
<azend> otherwise I would have probably publicized it better
<azend> yeah
<BobJonkman> What were the ownership rights for the works created during the hackathon?
 * BobJonkman hasn't been so awesome
 * BobJonkman has been pissing off the Internets
 * BobJonkman is looking at http://www6.conestogac.on.ca/~ikolenko/4x4/showcase.html
<BobJonkman> Nicely done!
<azend> BobJonkman: thanks :)
<azend> we had the nicest looking display and best working product imho
<azend> team of two ftw
<azend> I had no idea the results would be up so quick
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-27
* BobJonkman1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting on Thursday, 27 February 2014 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next
<azend> BobJonkman1: Thanks for the reminders
<azend> I keep trying to go to bed but every time I do somebody reminds me of something I need to do / check on
<BobJonkman1> 3am, and spamming everybody three different ways
<azend> BobJonkman1: coolio
<BobJonkman1> You going to make it for the meeting?
<BobJonkman1> Prep work for the meeting in less than an hour
<BobJonkman1> #link Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2014/2014-02-27
<BobJonkman1> #link Participate in the Video Chat: https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/cmj49r3pl7fn0sbce1i5bv8513s
<BobJonkman1> #link View the YouTube stream: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4cE294dDnk
<BobJonkman1> #info: To participate send your Google+ ID to JeffSmith crankyoldbugger@gmail.com https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/116845700584173888571/101763540123089959893/
<BobJonkman1> Hi Cranky, glad you could make it
<BobJonkman1> Very glad.
<BobJonkman1> Very, very glad.
<Cranky_> Back again..
<Cranky_> good to see you too, Bob
<Cranky_> and everyone else in here...
<BobJonkman1> Cranky_: Can you have a quick look a the Agenda page to see if my instructions are correct? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2014/2014-02-27
<Cranky_> looking...
<Cranky_> the links look ok to me.  we'll know for sure in 6 minutes..
<Cranky_> (I really have no idea how this is supposed to work....)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-28
<BobJonkman1> Since you created the Hangout, you get to be the person to add people.
<Cranky_> and away we go...
<BobJonkman1> #startmeeting Ubuntu Canada IRC/Video Chat for 27 February 2014
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Feb 28 00:00:54 2014 UTC.  The chair is BobJonkman1. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting on Thursday, 27 February 2014 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next | Ubuntu Canada IRC/Video Chat for 27 February 2014 Meeting | Current topic:
<BobJonkman1> #chair Cranky_
<meetingology> Current chairs: BobJonkman1 Cranky_
<BobJonkman1> Hey Everybodeee!
<BobJonkman1> Roll call! Cranky  sainte Guest32399 azend_ FiReSTaRT zykotick9 DarwinSurvivor willwh_ bregma laurelrusswurm  zul IdleOne jaguar ryanakca Chex cyphermox  MylesBraithwaite  jlamothe johanbr sipherdee
<bregma> O/
<Cranky_> ok.. trying to invite more people now..
<BobJonkman1> Cranky_: Just got a note that in the hangout that "This Party Is Over"
<BobJonkman1> Technical difficulties?
<Cranky_> it says it's broadcasting live now
<BobJonkman1> I can see you!
<bregma> I see you
<BobJonkman1> #link View the YouTube stream: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4cE294dDnk
<BobJonkman1> Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada IRC and Video Chat meeting
<BobJonkman1> #link Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2014/2014-02-27
<bregma> I'm getting no audio though
<BobJonkman1> I can't hear Cranky_ either, but he's a quiet type
<BobJonkman1> #link Participate in the Video Chat: https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/cmj49r3pl7fn0sbce1i5bv8513s
<BobJonkman1> #info: To speak and be seen in the Video send your Google+ ID to +Jeff_Smith  crankyoldbugger@gmail.com or https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/116845700584173888571/101763540123089959893/
<BobJonkman1> Please mute your microphone if you're not speaking. Headsets are recommended!
<BobJonkman1> Please keep the text in the IRC channel so that it gets logged in the meeting minutes: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman1> I could almost make that out.
<BobJonkman1> Cranky_ sez we have two viewers, but they're not on the video
<BobJonkman1> I think you have to add them
<Cranky_> it says we have 4 viewers so far, but I'm only seeing myself on the screen.  no audio
<BobJonkman1> My Google+ ID is bobjonkman@gmail.com
<BobJonkman1> Anyway, we can start with Introductions in the IRC channel while Cranky_ adds people to the Video
<BobJonkman1> #topic Introductions
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting on Thursday, 27 February 2014 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next | Ubuntu Canada IRC/Video Chat for 27 February 2014 Meeting | Current topic: Introductions
<BobJonkman1> Hi! I'm Bob Jonkman, from Elmira, Ontario. I'm one of the contacts for Ubuntu Canada, and a Free Software enthusiast
<Cranky2> try this link for fun:  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfZW-k14E6xxDhm5_PPDFOTe-uy-SEEt4Fn9MvpKy9uLSvpFQ
<Cranky_> I can see Bob...
<BobJonkman1> I'm getting a notice that my microphne is hardware muted.
<BobJonkman1> Not so.
<BobJonkman1> My lips are moving, but no sound is coming out
<BobJonkman1> That sounds a lot better. Say Hi, Cranky
<BobJonkman1> Who else do we have?
<BobJonkman1> Say Hi, tell us where you're from and what you dowith Ubuntu
 * BobJonkman1 is looking for an external microphone
<bregma> Hi!  I'm Stephen M. Webb, an engineering manager at Canonical, the company behind Ubuntu, I live near Perth, Ontario
<BobJonkman1> ...and that's not Perth County :)
<bregma> nope, it's the other Perth
<BobJonkman1> Well, this meeting seems to be sparsely attended :(
<bregma> only the quality folks here today
<BobJonkman1> :)
<katherineb> Hi from Waterloo!
<BobJonkman1> I'm trying to find another microphone
<BobJonkman1> Lets move on the next agenda item
<BobJonkman1> #topic Events
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting on Thursday, 27 February 2014 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next | Ubuntu Canada IRC/Video Chat for 27 February 2014 Meeting | Current topic: Events
<BobJonkman1> #subtopic Past Events
<BobJonkman1> I was at the Open Data Hackathon last weekend
<BobJonkman1> Great fun! I didnt do any coding, but took pictures and video.
<katherineb> Me too.  I really enjoyed it.
<BobJonkman1> You can see the page with links to the media at http://wiki.opendataday.org/Waterloo_Region
<BobJonkman1> Hi katherineb !
<BobJonkman1> Tell us what you worked on
<katherineb> Hi Bob!  I worked on an HTML page with javascript about police call data
<Cranky_> Anyone who is in the Google+ group who didn't get an invite, raise your hands, please
<BobJonkman1> Darcy (dscassel) was there too, working on the Food Premise Inspection Data, getting info on New Restaurants so it could generate notifications
<bregma> I released a new version of Unity 7, video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzFXRz-b3Ns&feature=youtu.be
 * bregma is very proud of the video
<Cranky_> Unity 7 is coming with 14.04?
<BobJonkman1> bregma: I recently found your Ubuntu blog too!
<BobJonkman1> Gotta link for us?
<bregma> uh ih....
<bregma> http://bregmatter.wordpress.com/
<BobJonkman1> That's the one! Catchy name!
<bregma> although I think I'm the only one here who uses Unity
 * BobJonkman1 is not a fan of Unity
<Cranky_> I love it..
<BobJonkman1> OK, moving on to more recent stuff
<BobJonkman1> #subtopic Ongoing events
<BobJonkman1> We had a pleasant Ubuntu Hour in Kitchener a couple of weeks ago
<BobJonkman1> And azend_ had one in Guelph last week.
<BobJonkman1> Aruna (who can't be with us tonight) is planning one for the near future in Toronto
<BobJonkman1> And I've already scheduled the next Ubuntu Hour KW for Monday, 17 March
<Cranky_> St. Patrick's Day?
<BobJonkman1> It's St. Patricks Day, so I joke we're going to Thanh O'Nguyen's Vietnamese restaurant
<Cranky_> well the Irish pubs will be a bit full
<Cranky_> as will the Irish
<BobJonkman1> "Tony" makes a mean Vietnamese Green Curry dish
<BobJonkman1> #subtopic Upcoming events!
<BobJonkman1> Lots of stuff on the horizon, what with an upcoming release and all
<BobJonkman1> Apparently we have sound
<Cranky_> I can hear Bob
<Cranky_> if anyone wants a direct invite, send me your email.
 * BobJonkman1 has just recapped the events for the Video chat
<BobJonkman1> Trusty Tahr 14.04 LTS is coming out on 17 April
<BobJonkman1> genii has a release party in Toronto on the 17th,
<BobJonkman1> with free cupcakes and coffee
<BobJonkman1> (but you have to decorate your own cupcake)
<katherineb> That could be fun!
<BobJonkman1> Next week is the Ubuntu Developer Week, followed by Ubuntu Developer Summit the week after.
<BobJonkman1> bregma: Can you shed any insight on those events?
<bregma> sorry, I've been too tied up in the last couple of weeks to pay attention to those events
<BobJonkman1> Google+ video page, for refence: https://plus.google.com/events/cmj49r3pl7fn0sbce1i5bv8513s
<bregma> I suspect it will involve a lot of discussions about phones and apps for phones
<BobJonkman1> What news on phone hardware?
<bregma> Mark Shuttleworth announces two OEMs (phone manufacturers)  will be selling Ubuntu phones, probably by the end of this year
<BobJonkman1> Ubuntu Global Jam is also coming up.
<BobJonkman1> Last year we had a great time at Computer Recycling.
<BobJonkman1> I hope to get Charles McColm chaslinux to host again this year
<BobJonkman1> Or maybe dscassel can get us Kwartzlab again
<BobJonkman1> There's an opportunity to fix bugs, install the new release, discover new bugs, write some documentation
<BobJonkman1> And it's another excuse for an Ubuntu Social Event
 * BobJonkman1 and katherineb are such party animals
<BobJonkman1> After UGJ I hope to have a release party here in KW as well.
<BobJonkman1> dscassel promised!
<cagordon> missed it?
<Cranky_> I'm thinking of doing another wipe and load when 14.04 comes out, I might bring my laptop with me
<BobJonkman1> cagordon: Nope, we're still going.
<BobJonkman1> Join us in the Video Chat at https://plus.google.com/events/cmj49r3pl7fn0sbce1i5bv8513s if you've got the Googles
<BobJonkman1> I was thinking of holding the April IRC meeting on Release Day
<BobJonkman1> So we should be able to catch the Toronto gang as they gearing up for their release party
<BobJonkman1> Although last year it was a bit hectic having an IRC meeting in the middle of a party
<BobJonkman1> After the release there is something called Ubuntu Open Week
<BobJonkman1> a series of classroom events
<BobJonkman1> I think they're being held on Google Hangouts, but there may still be a backchannel on IRC.
<BobJonkman1> The IRC channel tends to suffer from lack of attention in Ubuntu Open Week.
<BobJonkman1> I can tell you, it's difficult to focus your attention in two places at once
<BobJonkman1> #link Ubuntu Open Week https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<BobJonkman1> But I don't think it's updated for the new release yet
<BobJonkman1> Jono Bacon had a blog post about it: http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/12/05/ubuntu-events-coming-up/
<BobJonkman1> Anybody on Facebook?
<BobJonkman1> I'd like to get a Facebook curator for an Ubuntu Canada page so that other people have a place to get information and join the Ubuntu Canada community
<BobJonkman1> It might nice to have an Ubuntu Canada Twitter feed too.
<BobJonkman1> I'll if anything like that exists already.
<BobJonkman1> Oh, I guess that should have gone into "Other Stuff"
<BobJonkman1> #topic Other Stuff
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting on Thursday, 27 February 2014 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next | Ubuntu Canada IRC/Video Chat for 27 February 2014 Meeting | Current topic: Other Stuff
<BobJonkman1> Any other Other Stuff?
<katherineb> Does Ubuntu Canada have a facebook account?
<Cranky_> the colour coding on my new headphones is backwards...
<BobJonkman1> katherineb: I don't know...
<BobJonkman1> katherineb: Are you on Facebook?
<Cranky_> https://www.facebook.com/groups/482867065100815/?fref=ts
<katherineb> No and I don't want to sign up but might consider volunteering if I was just using an organizational account
<BobJonkman1> katherineb: I think Facebook wants people accounts, not organization accounts
<BobJonkman1> So once you're in as a person you can set up a page for an organization
<BobJonkman1> katherineb: If you want to create an account as firstname=Ubuntu lastname=Canada I have no objections
<Cranky_> I take that back.. this is the correct page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2212705657/?fref=ts
<katherineb> I guess not then.  I don't want to be on facebook myself
<Cranky_> the first one I listed is mis-using the ubuntu name for who knows what end
<BobJonkman1> The link to the Facebook page Cranky posted can only be seen if you're logged in. So that's not for me.
<BobJonkman1> Alrighty then, probably time to wrap it up
<BobJonkman1> Any last words from anyone?
<BobJonkman1> Next IRC/Video Chat will be on Thursday, 27 March at the usual time
<BobJonkman1> I think we'll have the kinks worked out of the video by then
<BobJonkman1> I've asked Jeff to start the video at 6:58pm EST so that we can adjust the rabbit ears before the meeting starts
<BobJonkman1> OK, goodnight everybodeee!
<katherineb> Good night !
<Cranky_> goodnight everybody
<BobJonkman1> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting on Thursday, 27 February 2014 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Feb 28 01:05:01 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2014/ubuntu-ca.2014-02-28-00.00.moin.txt
<Cranky_> be sure to join our Google + page if you haven't already
<BobJonkman1> That's at https://plus.google.com/116845700584173888571/posts
* BobJonkman1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next on Thursday, 27 March 2014 7pm EDT
<azend_> gah
<azend_> missed another one
<azend_> I have an excuse! My mother's car broke down and needed to be limped to the doctor
<azend_> I ended up being a support vehicle
<BobJonkman1> New movie: "Azend, my life as a Support Vehicle"
<Cranky_> next month try the video chat.  March 27th.  find us on Google+ for all the details (https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/116845700584173888571/)
<BobJonkman1> Cranky_: That was fast!
<Cranky_> sometimes I can actually make it look like I know what I'm doing...  sometimes!
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-02
<Neo31> Hello folks
<BobJonkman3> Hello Neo31!
<BobJonkman3> azend: Did you get any picture of Ubuntu Hour Guelph on the 20th?
<BobJonkman3> If so, can you add a link to the February Report? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/TeamReports/14/February
#ubuntu-ca 2018-02-26
<soshiant> i want link download repository ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-ca 2018-02-27
<BobJonkman> For those who need it, Ubuntu downloads are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<BobJonkman> More information about Ubuntu releases is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
#ubuntu-ca 2019-02-26
<ClearRelic24> hi need help
